# Guinea pigs



## Emzie (Jan 10, 2009)

im thinking of getting a Guinea Pig i was just wondering from anyone who keeps them if they would be fine as an indoor pet?

i use to have a rabbit that i kept indoors and it was toilet training and everything i was wonder if it is similar with guinea pigs? 

Im in an apartment and dying for a pet 'pet' other then reptile that sits on display i miss my dog to much can anyone recommend anything other then a Guinea Pig? I cant keep rabbits or ferrets here either


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

Guinea Pigs are fine indoors as long as you have a decent sized container and stuff for it 2 play with etc.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 10, 2009)

i had 2 guinea pigs but i kept them outdoors in a cage and let them roam around on the grass. so i'm not sure if they would be a good indoor pets or not. but if you wanted to try you could get an off ground cage, or an on ground it prob wouldn't matter but make sure the base of it is sealed off so that when they do their buisness it doesn't go all over the floor and it's easier to clean?? just a suggestion.

yep stuff to play with good idea lol

yep they are quite easy to train so if you toilet train them you would probably be able to let them roam whilst your home. but i'd keep them in a cage when your not home.

and if you ever want to take them out with you?? you can get great portable ones for $25 depending on where you go


----------



## Emzie (Jan 10, 2009)

so maybe a cage inside? i was thinking more just letting it roam the place but a suppose i could let it out while im home and then put it away when im out......

Ive kept them before but that was outdoors


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

Emzie said:


> so maybe a cage inside? i was thinking more just letting it roam the place but a suppose i could let it out while im home and then put it away when im out......
> 
> Ive kept them before but that was outdoors




You can get heaps of different types of indoor cages!
we used to have rabbits and they only went in their cage to sleep or when we were away, all other times they were free to roam the house, they were toilet trained so mess wasnt an issue. I am reasonbaly certain that guinea pigs are like rabbits in the way they only go to the 'toilet' in one place so should be reasonably easy to train.


----------



## jaih (Jan 10, 2009)

Another dog?


----------



## Emzie (Jan 10, 2009)

jaih said:


> Another dog?


i cant have dogs in my apartment my baby is living with my mum till i get a house


----------



## steph (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah guineapigs are verry different to rabbits i have both and i preffer rabbits to guineapigs any day. in my experience guineapigs cant be toilet trained and they dont come up to you when you call them, so letting one roam free in your appartment would be a very bad idea. Once you let it out in your appartment i highly dought you would get it back and it will poo everywhere.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 10, 2009)

steph said:


> yeah guineapigs are verry different to rabbits i have both and i preffer rabbits to guineapigs any day. in my experience guineapigs cant be toilet trained and they dont come up to you when you call them, so letting one roam free in your appartment would be a very bad idea. Once you let it out in your appartment i highly dought you would get it back and it will poo everywhere.


 
well we managed to train our guinea pigs to only do it in one spot in their cage but it might not work with all of them. i too have rabbits and they arfe much easier to train.


----------



## liytx (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had a rabbit and a guinea pig before. Brought them home when they were about 4 weeks old.

Rabbits are by far cleaner than guinea pigs imo, rabbits are fairly easy to toilet train. My guinea pig just wasn't interested and would deposit brown rice pellets everywhere which stank more than rabbit poo does. If you watch youtube videos on guinea pigs you will see that most of them do their droppings everywhere and are not toilet trained as they are difficult. This is based on my own research on wikis and lots of hours on youtube and my opinion.

Nearly every source says to get 2 guinea pigs instead of just one. This should be done unless you don't have a job or goto school. As they do look pretty lonely even when smothered with toys. Rabbits.... one is fine as you might have experienced. 

You need to keep him/her in a large enclosure as they like to run around and play and hide, it allows the smell to be not too concentrated as well.

I am biased as i am very picky with how much poo an animal does and how much it smells.
Rabbits poo were small balls and didnt smell much. Guinea pig poo is 2-3x the size of rabbit poo and smell 5x as bad. They both do lots of pellets at the same time.

My evolution of pets have been mice - dog - rabbit - guinea pig - snake
Snake is by far the most clean, so is my favourite.


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

it looks lyk you dont have a very wide choice of animals! have you concidered a small parrot such as a rainbow lorikeet? they can learn to talk and if hand raised are extremely affectionate


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 10, 2009)

my olives luv guinea pigs.
cheers


----------



## Emzie (Jan 10, 2009)

i would love a rabbit or even better a ferret but i live in QLD


----------



## megrim (Jan 10, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> have you concidered a small parrot such as a rainbow lorikeet? they can learn to talk and if hand raised are extremely affectionate


 
Seconded.

A hand raised lorri is one of the most loving pets you'll find. Can be a bit noisy though, especially if you're in apartment living.


----------



## Emzie (Jan 10, 2009)

misssullivan said:


> it looks lyk you dont have a very wide choice of animals! have you concidered a small parrot such as a rainbow lorikeet? they can learn to talk and if hand raised are extremely affectionate


the landlord said no birds


----------



## Emzie (Jan 10, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> my olives luv guinea pigs.
> cheers


another thought was when i get a house i can breed them for food


----------



## Specks (Jan 10, 2009)

what about cats yes or no


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 10, 2009)

Emzie said:


> the landlord said no birds




No offence but your landlord sux! how about a nice furry bird eating spider? :lol: No? lol


----------



## Emzie (Jan 10, 2009)

i ended up getting a little guy today he is such a cutie

ill post pics as soon as i find my camara

i want to get another one but all the others were ugly so now im on the look out for another long haired


----------



## grimace256 (Jan 10, 2009)

inthegrass said:


> my olives luv guinea pigs.
> cheers


 
hahahahahaha


----------

